

Rails Rumble 2010 Registration Now Open - flacon
http://railsrumble.com/

======
mbet10
Anyone want to get a team together? I have a few ideas and I'm open to others.
Would love to do something with server push tech.

Let me know! Email's in my profile.

------
bradly
FYI... Rails Rumble is the same weekend at Startup School, Oct 16,17.

